# Adeus?



## bolboreta

Bom dia!

Mirad, tengo otra duda. Cuando alguien me habla en portugués las despedidas más habituales suelen ser "tchau", o "até mais", pero nunca me dicen "adeus". ¿No es correcto decir adeus?, ¿en qué ocasiones se debe emplear este término?.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## ana lacerda

Eu pessoalmente não gosto de usar adeus, porque fico com a sensação de que nunca mais vejo a pessoa ou só a vejo dali a muito tempo. Claro que é correcto dizer adeus; fica bem, até logo....agora, usamos mais informalmente o Tchau.


----------



## Brabol

Bolboreta: es como dice Ana - "adeus" es para laaargoooo. Es mejor usar "tchau" o "até logo".


----------



## Cristhian

Oi,

aqui no Brasil raramente dizemos "adeus", porque realmente dá essa sensação de despedida para sempre ou por muito tempo. É comum em letras de canções vermos frases como esta: "É triste dizer adeus".

Então, *até breve*, porque ainda não quero dizer adeus.


----------



## bolboreta

Ana, Brabol y Cristhian, muchas gracias a los tres.. ya lo he entendido.

Cristhian, yo también digo até breve, y os deseo un estupendo fin de semana!

Abrazos.


----------



## Amarello

Hola amigos:
Claro, sé que en italiano también sucede algo similar con "Adio" y en español decimos "adios" cuando supuestamente no veremos más a esa persona o, por lo menos, en un buen tiempo.  Entonces, hasta pronto amigos.
Amarello


----------



## Outsider

Eu despeço-me com "Adeus", às vezes, mas como vê algumas pessoas acham que soa demasiado definitivo. Preferem um _Au revoir_ ao _Adieu_.


----------



## bolboreta

En España las despedidas más frecuentes son _hasta luego_ y _adiós _(aunque vayas a ver a esa persona al día siguiente). Y cada vez se dice más _chao _(sobre todo entre gente joven)_._


----------



## Brabol

Hay una vieja canción en Brasil que dice: "adeus, cinco letras que choram!"


----------



## ana lacerda

Amarello said:


> Claro, sé que en italiano también sucede algo similar con "Adio" y en español decimos "adios" cuando supuestamente no veremos más a esa persona o, por lo menos, en un buen tiempo. Entonces, hasta pronto amigos.


Creio que os italianos dizem:Chiao, quando chegam e quando se despedem.
Ista maneira de se cumprimentarem sempre me fez confusão.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Os italianos dizem "Prego" para chamar cortesmente a atenção de outra pessoa, mas também para se despedir agradecidos. Acho que, às vezes usam também "Chiao"  para ambas coisas. Os gregos têm uma palavra também para isso, que não lembro. O espanhol e o português não têm nenhuma palavra equivalente e sempre são distintas a uma da outra.


----------



## jazyk

> Eu despeço-me com "Adeus", às vezes, mas como vê algumas pessoas acham que soa demasiado definitivo. Preferem um _Au revoir_ ao _Adieu_.


Eu também, Outsider. E também uso Salve quando chego a casa. Mas sou uma ave rara e não recomendo a nenhum estrangeiro que me tome como referência.


----------



## Lusitania

Em Lisboa ouço mais: xau 'té logo e muitas vezes inté como no Brasil. No Algarve diz-se muito Adeus e Até logo, praticamente não se ouve tchau e afins.


----------



## Cosmic

Na Argentina o mais usual e "Chau"  , porem ista forma quase nunca e utilizada na conversa formal. Neste caso , o "Hasta luego" , "hasta la próxima" , "hasta la vista" , etc sao utilizadas , dependendo da situaçao . Adiós soa tal como dizeram os outros foreros dos diferentes paises , ou seja , como si fora definitivo , em outras palavras , soa como uma sentencia.


----------



## Alandria

"inté" é interiorano (rural) demais. Realmente eu não sei onde ou em que os portugueses se baseiam para descrever o nosso vocabulário.


----------



## Mangato

Alguém conhece a palavra "abur" como despedida?


----------



## Fernando

Está no diccionario da RAE.

Eu diría que en tudos os idiomas a xente nao gusta de dizer "adeus". Mesmo na Alemania, eles dizen "Tchüss", nao "Auf wiedersehen".

Como siempre, perdón por el portuñol.


----------



## Vanda

Você diz que abur é espanhol? Porque eu nunca ouvi!


----------



## Fernando

Abur ten seu origem no vasco (agur), mais é uma palavra usada no espanhol. Eu uso-la (??) de tanto en vez.

Eu tenho oido en galego "Aburinho"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Alguém conhece a palavra "abur" como despedida?


 
Nunca, nunca tinha ouvido!!!! No DRAE diz que é abur ou agur, e que é uma interjeção para despedir-se, tal como você diz, Mangato.

Novidade!!


----------



## Vanda

Fernando said:


> Abur ten seu origem no vasco (agur), mais é uma palavra usada no espanhol. Eu uso-la (??) de tanto en vez.
> 
> Eu tenho oido en galego "Aburinho"



Fernandinho, aí vai: Eu a uso de vez em quando.
Ou então: Eu uso-a de vez em quando.

Ah, e obrigada pela explicação!


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Adiós_, _hasta luego_, _hasta pronto_, _abur/agur_, _chao_, todas tenhem uso em o espanhol europeo.

_Chao_ (< it. _ciao_) é um italianismo mas de uso mui estendido.
_Abur/agur_ é éuscaro (ou eusquera, como quiserem), bastante estendido pelos portos do Cantábrico frecuentados desde a E.M. por marujos vascos (também existe en galego _agur-agurinho_ e _abur-aburinho_, especialmente em os portos pesqueiros).

_Hasta luego_, _hasta pronto_ equivalem a fr. _á bientôt_.

_Adiós_ é como _adieu_.

Xiao Roel


----------



## Mangato

Abur, aburinho, e un jeito informal de despedida na Galiza. Não savia que fosse também espanhol, por isso perguntava. Achava que podia-se dizer em Portugal, más ja vejo que estava errado.

O dicionario galego di: do euskera agur, e possivelmente do latím augurius = agoiro


----------



## Outsider

Nunca ouvi «agur» nem «abur» em Portugal.

Em italiano também se diz _auguri_, mas não sei se tem o mesmo significado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tanto o italiano como o vasco provem da mesma raíz latina _augurium_. Mas por vías diferentes. O étimo común é a causa da sua semelhança fónica.

Xiao Roel


----------



## Fernando

Vanda said:


> Fernand*O*, aí vai: Eu a uso de vez em quando.
> Ou então: Eu uso-a de vez em quando.



Obrigado.


----------

